# The Saints Everlasting Rest, Richard Baxter



## christiana (May 23, 2011)

I'm thinking I may like to read this book but havent found any reviews to read. Has anyone here read this book and would you share your thoughts on it please? I've read some about Baxter but have not read any of his works. Thanks!


----------

